# יכול" בעבר"



## Sidjanga

ערב טוב לכם, י​

ראיתי שבדרך כלל יש שתי צורות להגיד "יכול" *בעבר*, אבל אני לא יודעת מה ההבדל ביניהם (אם יש הבדל) וגם לא מתי אפשר להגיד מה. י​ 
למשל:​ 
(*הוא*) לא *יכול היה* לבוא (למסיבה). (אפשר להגיד גם רק "לא *יכול *לבוא", אם יודעים שזה היה אתמול?) .​ 
(*היא*) לא *היתה יכולה* לבוא. \ לא *יכלה *לבוא. (בעבר?) י​ 
(*אנחנו*) לא *היינו יכולים\ות* לבוא. \ לא *יכולנו *(*יכלנו*?) לבוא. י​ 
(*הם\הן*) לא *היו יכולים\ות* לבוא. \ לא *יכלו *לבוא. י​ 
(*אני*) לא *הייתי יכול(ה)* לבוא. \ לא *יכולתי *לבוא. י​ 
(...)​ 
מה אפשר לומר\ נשמע טוב \ רוצה לומר מה בדיוק (אם יש הבדל)? י​ 

תודה רבה ושבוע טוב! י​ 

​​


----------



## a.t

הי, שבוע טוב

אפשר לומר - הוא לא יכול היה/היה יכול לבוא למסיבה (אי אפשר לומר "לא יכול לבוא" על זמן 
עבר, אבל אפשר לומר הוא לא יכל לבוא

היא לא יכלה לבוא 

לא יכולנו לבוא

הם/ן לא יכלו לבוא

לא יכולתי לבוא​


----------



## amikama

ההטייה התקנית של "יכול" בעבר היא (עפ"י אבן שושן):
יכולתי, יכולת, יכול, יכלה
יכולנו, יכלתם, יכלתן, יכלו

בגלל הדמיון בין "יכול" בעבר לבין "יכול" בהווה, מוסיפים לפעמים את הפועל "היה" לציין שמדובר בזמן עבר. זה נחשב יותר עברית יומיומית מאשר עברית תקנית (אם אני לא טועה).

"יכל" (כמו "ישב", "אכל" וכו') - טעות שהשתרשה (ושוב - אם אני לא טועה...)


----------



## jupiter13

שלום.
השימוש במילה "יכל" עבור המילה "יכול" בעבר נסתר אינו נכון.
המילה יכול הינה בבניין קל משקל פעול, לכן יש לאמר את הצירוף "יכול היה".
לדוגמה : "מצבי לא יכול היה להיות טוב יותר".

בהצלחה!
​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה לכולכם!

אז, אם הבנתי נכון, באופן כללי אפשר לומר גם "הוא לא יכול לבוא אתמול" וגם "(הוא) לא יכול היה\היה יכול לבוא אתמול",
 או גם
 "(הם) לא יכלו לבוא" וגם "לא היו יכולים לבוא", 
אבל עם "היה" אולי רק בעברית קצת יותר יומיומית ולא כל-כך בעברית תקנית. (?)

לאחרונה ראיתי באתר הזה את המשפט "רָצִינוּ לִפְגוֹשׁ חברים שלנו בִּטְבֶרְיָה, אבל הם לא *הָיוּ יכולים* לִרְאוֹת אותנו, כי..." (וגם דברים דומים במקומות אחרים), וקודם לא היכרתי את הצרוף הזה.

 שבוע טוב!


----------



## jupiter13

"הם לא היו יכולים" נשמע קצת מוזר האמת.
חוקי לגמרי לומר "הם לא יכלו", לפי מה שאני יודע, צריך להוסיף את המילה "היה" רק עבור הפועל י.כ.ל בעבר נסתר (הוא יכול היה).
​


----------



## a.t

Sigianga,
מה שכתבת נכון מלבד המשפט הראשון "הוא לא יכול לבוא אתמול" - בעברית יומיומית המשפט הזה לא נכון​ 
אלא, כאמור, אומרים, או "הוא לא *יכל* לבוא אתמול" או, "הוא לא יכול *היה* לבוא אתמול​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה!

עכשיו זה ברור לי.


----------

